# Biggest bass of my life: 2 10 lbers in one day!!!



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

After years of fishing my butt off to get a 10 pounder in the boat, it all finally came together today at Felix Lake on Tyndall AFB. We went out for an afternoon excursion just hoping to catch some bass. Well, that excursion quickly turned into the greatest day of bass fishing of my life. Not only did I catch my first over 10 lbs at 10.3, shortly after that I caught another one at 10.1!!! I waited 33 years for one that big and caught 2 like that in a span of 45 minutes. Unbelievable. The water here is really dark and tannic, so you couldn't see beds, but the second one I caught had some evidence of being on a bed. I caught all these fish on a zoom black trick worm with a black 1/4 tungsten texas rigged. We ended up catching 19 bass in 3 hours and we would've had a 34 pound sack with our 5 biggest. It is a day I will never forget. I also got the biggest one on video and after I get that edited, I will upload that. I'm still in disbelief of what happened today.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

That's awesome will be hard pressed to beat that day


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

That's incredible!! Air Force lakes got some monsters


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

NKlamerus said:


> That's incredible!! Air Force lakes got some monsters


Been fishing AF lakes for 15 years, got real close to one a lot bigger than these, but didn't punch the ticket. Today, it finally happened!!!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Forgot to mention, every single fish was released and swam away to go make more big mommas!!!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

auguy7777 said:


> Been fishing AF lakes for 15 years, got real close to one a lot bigger than these, but didn't punch the ticket. Today, it finally happened!!!


Congrats bud  

I have no clue how you fished after the first, I'd be too excited! 

Have you mounted any?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome catches, what a day! Congrats on your achievement.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

NKlamerus said:


> Congrats bud
> 
> I have no clue how you fished after the first, I'd be too excited!
> 
> Have you mounted any?


I have none mounted. I had no measuring tapes either, it kinda sucks, but I'm TDY over here at the moment. If I had done this back home, I would've got a double mount going....


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

congrats man! you put the smack down on some studs! its crazy that you caught both on the same trip


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

What a day ! Mighty fine fish ! War Eagle !


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

auguy7777 said:


> Forgot to mention, every single fish was released and swam away to go make more big mommas!!!


Thank you for letting get bigger for someone else to catch. there really isn't a reason to kill one that big.

Ive never caught one that big much less 2 in that short of time. They must of been hungry.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats nice fishing and something to talk about when you get home


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Now that's a trip. Congrats brother.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

What a day! Congratulations on the catch.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations and to release them, just AWESOME! Duplicate mount is the way to go in my book. A few measurements and a pic is all you need. Way to go!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome to the club!

Beautiful fish.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

An amazing happening that you will never forget. You earned top bragging rights with this day Congratulations.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow!!! I love how a bait as simple as a trick worm can be so deadly...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Seems like those big ones are always caught this time of the year. 





Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

Makes it all worth it huh ? Who needs a mount when you can blow that picture up "poster size".


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

Awesome catch! can't wait to see the video. great job!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

TFA! :thumbup:


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

A day to remember, congrats.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG DANG DANG!!!! That's an awesome/stupendous/marvelous/excellent/wonderful day!!!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That's the day we fish all our lives for, congratulations man, that is awesome!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome! You should stop fishing now. I cant get better, that's for sure !


----------



## 2500Nauticstar (May 29, 2014)

Is Lake Felix in Tyndall a public lake?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

It's a public lake for anyone that has an ID card to gain access onto the base. Then, all regular fishing restrictions apply


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Very nice. Good release. She'll make a lot of baby's


----------

